# Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - A spice bomb !



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've read alot of reviews on this cigar and I'm starting to think.. Am I missing something?This smoke was spicy beyond belief. The Casa Magna burne...

Read the full review here: Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - A spice bomb !


----------

